# Swimming safety tips for children



## GinaBrewton (Jul 20, 2016)

Hi everyone. I recently got a pool built in my backyard from ferrari pools . I have a four year old son who loves being the pool all the time. Though I never let him out of my sight when I let him swim, I always feel very nervous and anxious whenever I see him go near the pool. Can anyone tell me what are the safety measures to follow like should I get a pool alarm or some safety nets.Any suggestions would be most welcome.Thanks.


----------



## Riverport Training (Jul 1, 2016)

Hi Gina

I just came across your post now, I am a relative newbie to the site.

The best is to obviously teach him to swim or at least to float.
A restraining device such as a pool net or a pool fence is worth its weight in gold. There are also alarms that can be connected to alert you when somebody falls into the pool.

I came across Fire Chief Dane on facebook recently. You could possibly have a look at some of the info he posts, his website adress is firechiefdane.org 

Regards


----------



## Nikol2003 (Aug 17, 2018)

Hey. I was also interested in your post. It is very scary when a child to suffer from unhappiness. I understand your fear for my son. More tiring deaths occur in the summer - especially in July - than at any other time of the year. And children can drown less than one inch of water, so it's extremely important to be careful in the house, around the pool or on vacation on the lake or in the ocean.
I can give you some advice. I hope they suit you and nothing bad will happen.
Make sure there is a clean view of the pool from your house.
Install a fence or wall at least five feet high around the pool.
Make sure that all door handles are inaccessible to small children.
Follow the manufacturer's instructions for the safe installation and use of the pool cover.
Keep all electrical appliances away from the pool.
Store chemicals for sanitation carefully.
Explosions and burns can occur if chemicals are stored incorrectly or handled by children.
Let you all be well.:wink:


----------



## Verinca (Jul 5, 2018)

avoid excessive exposure to sunlight


----------



## Jenna_Dular (Jan 7, 2019)

Check the water depth. Go into the pool and check everything is ok before sending your kid there. Also, don't forget sunscreen.


----------

